# Tony Cecchine's Catchwrestling Info & Discussion Thread



## Old Tiger (Sep 18, 2003)

I am starting this thread to address questions and provide a place to post information about Catchwrestling. Interest in this fighting system is growing rapidly throughout the world. It is the most combative fighting system known. Many people know it only for its groundfighting reputation and do not realize that it is a complete feet to ground system.  You may find info on Tony's Catchwrestling system at:
www.catchwrestle.com
www.icwa.tv
just to start. There are additional sites as well.  Find out why more and more people are getting information on and training in Tony's Catchwrestling system. DO NOT BE DECIEVED by others who claim to teach Catchwrestling. Tony is the ONLY practicing certified "Hooker" left in existence. 
We welcome you, your questions and your interest.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Sep 18, 2003)

I reviewed Tony's _Lucky 13_ exercise video for Scott Sonnon's Circular Strength Training Magazine.  I think it was for the first issue.  Tony's a nice guy (I spoke with him on the phone once) and the person to whom I would go for information on catch wrestling without question.  Stay way from Furey and the like and stick with Tony -- you won't go wrong.


----------



## MountainSage (Sep 20, 2003)

I have no reason to doubt you guy belief, yet don't be so down on Furey when tony's no better in the B.S. department.  I combed his website and find nothing different from the marketing ploys that Furey uses, other than Tony's membership in the questionable World Head of Family Sokeship Org.  Bottomline is usless you can do all the stuff Furey does, shut up.  Likewise, if you can't do the stuff Tony does, shut up.  I have no love for Furey or Tony, yet I question learning hooking from a man whose resume reads like a professional thug.  I am purchasing Tony's Lucky13 to see if there something new for me to use, I have purchased a couple of Furey's books.  I'm curious about what you guy got against Furey?

Mountainsage


----------



## Phil Elmore (Sep 20, 2003)

When Tony starts talking to the Ghost of Farmer Burns, you can start encouraging others to "get real."


----------



## Old Tiger (Sep 20, 2003)

I didn't start this thread to be a pissing contest but to be an informative thread regarding Tony's Catchwrestling. It seems like Furey always comes up.  I could address this subject for hours, knowing Tony personally and haveing quietly discussed some of the issues regarding this individual at length. Let me just ask this. Have you ever trained personally with either? Have you compared what Coach Cecchine charges for his video/DVD's with ANYBODY else out there much less Furey? His "Lost Art of Hooking" alone carries several five star ratings by Martial Arts Video Critics and forums and the TEN tape series can be had for $200. Tony trained for five years almost everyday with Stanley Radwan, the strongest man who ever lived and undefeated Catchwrestler for 20 years. Tony was declared to be a "Hooker", the highest level any catch wrestler can attain by the legendary Lou Thesz. There are only four still alive. Thei other three are in their seventies. They all have the greatest respect for Tony. You won't hear that concerning the other gentleman. All that aside, get on the mat with him and then ask your questions. Those who "claim" to be true catchwrestlers will not go near Tony's training site because they know they are the ones full of "BS" as you put it.  I have personally seen Tony's STUDENTS submit a UFC champion in seconds. Tony has never "tapped out" or lost a fight since he was sixteen years old, and that was to his teacher Stanley Radwan. He has faced hundreds of challenges, many he has on tape, and street fights and they have never lasted over 30 seconds.
Furey knows nothing about true conditioning and physical fitness compared to Coach Cecchine. Again, go to Chicago and see if you can keep up with his guys. DO get the "Lucky 13" I would love to hear what you think and how you do with it. You will have to stick with it and it will take months but you will get in the best cardio conditioning of your life.  This "art" is growing, coming back from the brink of extinction with the leadership of Coach Cecchine and a following of dedicated men who are willing to stick with the rigourous training, painful rips and submissions, and the conditioning training that is a vital part of what is the most scientific, brutal and effective feet to ground combat system, Catch Wrestling. I will be glad to address questions and provide information but I have no desire to talk about Furey. Waste of time. I have a feeling that people who have trained with MF will stand up and tell you some horror stories. If not you can find them on other forums. I will not endeavor to waste any more time on this forum or thread. Again, glad to talk about Tony's Catch. If you want to talk about MF he will be glad to hear from you on his website.


----------



## MountainSage (Sep 20, 2003)

I had not intend to start a pissing contest.  I happen to be a pot stirrer of great skill.  I am also a person who looks very carefully at people who do "Hero" worship.  I have not trained with either man, but if I could afford to I would love the opportunity to work with both of them. Cost of educational material is not relevant to this discusion; it will cost what the market will bear, good, bad or indifferent.  I also know a few things about the old "wrestlers" like most of their matches were step-up against weaker opponents for a sure thing to self promote.  The discussion is academic because we aren't going to agree about the details, yet I think we will agree that conditioning to be a wrestler is superior to other athletes.  I am in no position to judge the overall effectiveness of anyone program, yet I will judge the promotion of said program when present on a public forum.  I never take what people say on fourms about anybody as having any truth.  Ant idiot can type on a forum, even me.

Mountain Sage


----------



## Old Tiger (Sep 20, 2003)

I agree that wrestlers have to be in superior condition, far superior. If you are insinuateing and you may not be, that I am guilty of hero worship, I would disagree. I have trained in "martial arts" for 27 year, in thirteen different styles, competed in all kinds of tournaments, matches etc. and have seen the good, the bad and the ugly. I have seen, trained with,sparred with, and competed against the good, the bad and the ugly. I can tell you that personally, I have never known as complete a fighter and as dangerous a man as Tony Cecchine. He is also generous to a fault, as those who know him can attest to, and he lives humbly with the single purpose in life of promoting and preserving Catch. Hero worship, no...respect ? yes. Is he my friend? yes

Re: what the market will bear, it was you who questioned marking strategy. Maybe you are talking about how he describes his material. I think you will find his descriptions in line with what is out there. His prices are definitely cheaper.

Re: "old time wrestlers" many matches were works. There were also genuine shoots with real side bets in the day and that is where true champions were identified. MF's karl Gotch, was a "worker", made his name in Japan, the land of worked matches. He never lasted even minutes in a real shoot against a real catchwrestler. On Tony's private forum we are fortunate to have two of the world's greatest wrestling historians  and they provide tremendous historical information for us and have the documentation to back all of it up. They are both writing books presently, I will keep you posted.

And you are right. Talk on a forum is cheap. Go to Chicago. Believe me the light will go on. And, I am as entitled to defend what I believe in as anyone in any other "martial art". I have more experience than most, less than some.  We get attacked a lot, don't know why, maybe because compared to other "styles" we are a very small group, maybe we frighten people. All we really want to do is share the effectiveness of what we do and spread this almost lost "art."

As far as judging the promotion of this "art" on this forum; read my first post. No cynicism, hostilitly or instigation. Just an offer for information and to answer questions. My offer to those who are genuinely interested still stands.


----------



## MountainSage (Sep 20, 2003)

As far as cynicism, hostility, and instigation, go back and read the last paragraph of the original post.  All the above are included in one paragraph.  I kinda figured there was a personal connection between you and Tony, nothing like personal feelings to give someone a opening for attack.  History is favorable to the survivor or who ever is left writes the history, so who there to question what they say is the truth or stretched a bit.  I tormented you enough for now and I am going to purchase the Lucky 13 tape tomorrow(I'm convinced).  I am an old high school wrestler and think that catch wrestling would work well for my body type and dislike for the Asian MA song and dance.

Mountainsage


P.S.
Keep emotion under control when debating about Catch Wrestling.  You did an excellent job, yet left me a few opening.
It's been fun and time to irritate somebody else.


----------



## Bill Cogswell (Sep 21, 2003)

Well an innocent thread has turned into bad publicity yet again! Let me address a couple of points here that concern both parties in the order that they were posted.

1. Mountainsage, I agree with you on the way Tony's resume would read to someone who doesn't know Tony or about his system. Granted those of us who do know him know the resume is in reality the truth.

2. Matt Furey should not even have been mentioned on this thread as he is irrelevant to the thread. I feel that mentioning Matt Furey and his faults wasn't necessary and actually is what caused the thread to go downhill fast. It does no one any good to talk bad about other people especially on an unrelated thread.

3. The cost of Tony's and Furey's tapes is quite irrelevant to thread as well so I also agree with Mountainsage that this point is irrelevant.

4. "I have personally seen Tony's STUDENTS submit a UFC champion in seconds"

   Catchevangelist, as much as I hate to say this please do not state things like this. These type of statements are damaging to all parties involved and never help a situation. The fact is the person in question is NOT a UFC champion however he is a UFC veteran. Also, the time you were referring in which you "personally" saw this was not a "live" rolling situation it was a drilling situation therefore is not credible to your point. Granted your statement is true but it didn't happen as stated.

5. Everyone is entitled to their own opinions so to do "internet" battle with someone who is stating an opinion is a waste of both parties time. 

6. Mountainsage, thanks for purchasing the "Lucky 13" tape! You will find it is a great piece of material if given the proper dedication.


----------



## Old Tiger (Sep 21, 2003)

Well, good intentions on my part gone south again. Like I said, I just wanted to provide a forum for providing information. Bill is better qualified anyway so I will take a back seat. It was never my intent to start "bad publicity". I seem to have no luck with this sort of thing. If I offended any, I apologize. Don't hold it against Tony or his organization, Both are great. Mountain Sage...enjoy the products you will like them and I think if you pursue Tony's educational material you will appreciate those as well.
Bye


----------



## Bill Cogswell (Sep 21, 2003)

catchevangelist,

   You meant well with your original post!  Sometimes it's best to remain silent than to engage in trying to "change" someone's opinion, as they are in fact entitled to have one. But, you meant well so don't feel bad.


----------



## MountainSage (Sep 21, 2003)

Bill, I bet your one of those guy's that no fun to torment at all.  Don't be to hard on catchevangelist, his excitement about his style is refreshing.  Evangelist, don't be hard on yourself, I enjoy baiting and try to move people into bad debating situations.  I agree that image is everything, I do TKD (insert favorite TKD insult here).

Mountainsage


----------



## Old Tiger (Sep 21, 2003)

For what it is worth, my comment about the UFC Veteran should in no way denegrate him. He is a great competitor and a great guy and I have all the respect in the world for him.
You guys have fun, I will just train.


----------



## Fightfan00 (Sep 21, 2003)

I checked Tony C's web site out and it pretty cool a lot info worth checkin out


----------



## Old Tiger (Oct 2, 2003)

Here is another link with a list of video product. Check back often as more will be added soon!
http://www.catchwrestlingvideos.com/


----------



## MountainSage (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's one for you catch guys.  What and where is the original source of catch style wrestling.  Catch didn't just drop out of the air.  Was it maybe from the Roman conquest? or a combined variations of local European wrestling types?  It would be interesting to track the development and see why kick came into the Asian arts were the more western arts tended to avoid kicking as a mainstay technique.

Mountainsage


----------



## Old Tiger (Oct 3, 2003)

Sage,
Here is a blurb from wrestling historian Mark Hewitt.

Hi,
Catch's origins are somewhat lost in history... it certainly traces back to ancient Greek and Roman pancration fighting among other sources. It really took root in the Lancashire district of England, where it became the regional style and was different than the other area's styles were basically stand-up grappling styles. It shows up in North America in the 1880's and soon became the dominant method of wrestling.

You can also get some historical info on:

www.tonycecchine.com


----------



## jellyman (Nov 11, 2003)

I got top wrist locks DVD last week. Very inetersting. Tony's take on catch reminds me of systema, although their goals are a bit different, much of the philosophy is similar. Short arm scissors is very nice, I may one day pick up LAOH.


----------



## Old Tiger (Nov 11, 2003)

Glad you liked it. LAOH is well worth the money. I don't know anywhere else you can get a ten tape series for a couple of hundred bucks, especially one as informative, detailed, dynamic and functional as that one. A good investment, bar none. Any of his products are excellent. You get a lot of material for the money. Explained in detail. It is all practical having been proven in the streets.


----------

